# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Cathay Pacific - Lower Airfares To Asia

## lifeonlake

These are not the lowest economy airfares from Canada to Asia, which is why I didn't put it in the Hot Deals section, but the Cathay Pacific website (http://www.cathaypacific.com/cpa/en_CA/homepage) is now showing lower airfares compared to what they advertised on their front webpage when I looked yesterday.  Depending on departure city and final destination, some routes I would probably still fly with the competition, but for others I would personally, seriously consider traveling with Cathay, rated one of the best airlines in the world.  They seem to be matching Air Canada's fare from Toronto to Hong Kong and are only about around $100 more than AC to Bangkok, Thailand, again departing Toronto.There's also a few business class deals in the Offers & Promotions section as well.Edit:  The above is date dependent of course, since today, January 16th, is the last day for Air Canada's sale to Asia.  Check their website.

----------


## Aayan

I had a great time to Asia with my family, which I booked flight ticket with Cathay Pacific Airlines through Rehlat. It was an amazing experience in the flight with world class hospitality and excellent food service management during my journey. It was bit surprise for me to have incredible in-flight entertainment.

----------

